# monenfant.fr



## Tatynou1 (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes 

Juste pour savoir s'il est OBLIGATOIRE (ou juste recommandé) de s'inscrire sur monenfant.fr ?

Merci et belle journée ☀️🍁


----------



## Nath.B (10 Septembre 2022)

Pour le renouvellement d'agrément c'est obligatoire


----------



## Tatynou1 (10 Septembre 2022)

ok merci Nath 
Moi j'y suis.
Mais j'ai comparé la liste des AM de ma communes que le RAM donne aux PE et la liste sur monenfant.fr, eh bien c'est pas du tout la même !
14 pour le RAM et 7 pour monenfant.fr .......


----------



## Tatynou1 (10 Septembre 2022)

en +, les horaires de certaines sont complètement "farfelus" !!!!
*/ une AM : de 04h30 à 21h30 😨😨😨
*/ une autre AM : accepte le samedi, l'accueil de nuit, les remplacements et les enfants porteurs de handicap !! 😰😰😰

euh le repos obligatoire c'est quand ??? .... Et bien sûr le RAM ou autre ne dit RIEN !!!😤


----------



## Chami (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Je suis en cours d agrément ,moi j ai dis que disponible pour tous horaire et que j accepterais certain handicap , normalement je pourrais travailler le samedi tant que je respecte ma journée de repos et mes 11h d amplitude,je suis une ancienne aide soignante et je comprend que des parents cherche pour le weekend et horaire atypique .
Je n ai plus d enfants chez moi et mes enfants et petits enfants habite loin du coup je  les vois que deux fois par an.
Je sais la difficulté des parents qui peuvent pas compté sur de la famille.


----------



## isa19 (10 Septembre 2022)

bonjour, lors de mon 3e renouvellement en octobre 21 la puéricultrice ne m'a pas demandé si j'étais inscrite à ce site (je le suis mais ca ne sert à rien je pense°.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Septembre 2022)

Perso je n'ai jamais réussi à m'y inscrire !!! et une collègue ne savait même pas que c'était obligatoire bref la PMI n'a qu'à s'en occupé !!!


----------



## Lili258 (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,moi aussi je suis inscrite mais impossible de remplir l’amplitude horaire donc je ne fais pas.


----------



## Zakwad (10 Septembre 2022)

*L’obligation des assistantes maternelles vis-à-vis de monenfant.fr s’applique donc bien depuis le 1er septembre 2021* et ne bénéficie d’aucun report. Les assistantes maternelles doivent donc officiellement s’y inscrire, renseigner leurs coordonnées et leurs « _disponibilités d'accueil en termes de jours, de plages horaires et de places, a minima avant le 1er juin et le 1er décembre de chaque année, pour les six mois suivants_ ». Cette inscription est requise pour le renouvellement de leur agrément et peut constituer un manquement justifiant, après avertissement, un retrait d’agrément


----------



## Tatynou1 (10 Septembre 2022)

merci à toutes pour vos réponses 🤩


----------



## SOURIS8413 (10 Septembre 2022)

C'est obligatoire, comme la formation pendant l'agrément. Si pas d'inscription ou de formations faites, "PAS DE RENOUVELLEMENT"


----------



## isa19 (10 Septembre 2022)

bonjour, 
 j'en suis à mon 3e renouvellement validé et jamais on ne m'a demandé de justifier d'inscription à des formations.


----------



## booboo (10 Septembre 2022)

En effet, lorsque l'agrément a été donné avant les nouvelles règles, comme celle de faire des formations, on ne peut que nous inciter à en faire .


----------



## miette (10 Septembre 2022)

Pour celles qui ont eu leur renouvellement... comment avez-vous fait pour le transmettre sur mon enfant.fr et modifier la date de validité de l agrément ?  Pour moi impossible ....


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

Le site n'est même pas à jour et pour s'y inscrire une vraie galère.....et ils veulent nous obliger à utiliser un outil inutilisable .... encore une aberration des services de pmi pour nous contrôler un peu plus .....


----------



## isa19 (11 Septembre 2022)

bonjour,
 je viens d'aller sur mon espace , aucun soucis pour se connecter et mettre à jour les dispo , pour l'agrément s'est à pajemploi qu'il faut le transmettre.


----------

